# The Aris RDA



## BumbleBee (10/6/15)

It doesn't seem like too many folks have this little dripper, if they have they are keeping quiet about it. I just got mine last week for the crazy low price of R100, it's a really awesome looking little chap, the glass section is really cool and I'm loving the dotted details on the rim of the base. 

Anyhow, I finally got a chance to build on this thing so I kicked it off with a twisted 28g 2mm setup and wicked it with Ko Gen Do, the coils come in at 0.35 ohms. Airflow is fairly tight on this atty but the flavour is more intense than any of my other devices, this thing is stunning!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

